# Uff! endlich fertig 20" Poison für die Kleine



## Fisch123 (13. Dezember 2014)

Nachdem die Kleine jetzt ihrem 160er Cube entwachsen ist, musste was neues her.
20" Ethanol Rahmen hatte ich mir noch noch frühzeitig gesichert, alle anderen Teile sind in Abständen nach und nach eingetrudelt.
Jetzt wo Weihnachten vor der Türe steht ist es endlich fertig geworden. Die Waage ist bei 7,98kg stehn geblieben und das mit Pedalen. Laufräder sind noch nicht fertig, fehlt noch eine Hi-Rad Nabe in rot elox.
Seht selbst.


----------



## KIV (13. Dezember 2014)

Echt geil geworden! Die DX-VBrakes find ich klasse und mit dem Retro-XTR Schaltwerk richtig schön dekadent...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goose_0815 (14. Dezember 2014)

Dekadent finde ich das nicht... Die XTR schalten doch invers, das könnte für die Kleine auch eine Erleichterung beim Schalten sein. 
Und zum restlichen Rad fällt mir nur ein: genial, vor allem auch ein konsequentes Farbschema!


----------



## KIV (14. Dezember 2014)

Das 950er/952er schaltet invers..? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Fisch123 (14. Dezember 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> Das 950er/952er schaltet invers..? Hab ich was verpasst?


Dieses Schaltwerk schaltet nicht invers. Es hat eine normale Schaltlogic, ein anderes mit inverser logic hatte ich auf einem anderen Rad. Meine kleine hat sehr viel Kraft, deswegen das normale SW.
Sabine


----------



## KIV (14. Dezember 2014)

Das Schaltwerk schaltet ja auch einfach super-gut, da brauchts mit guten Zügen und nem kindgerechten Schalthebel auch nix anderes.

Bzgl der 'Dekadenz' bekenne ich mich selbst ja auch schuldig... ;-)
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1628808?in=set


----------



## Fisch123 (14. Dezember 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> Das Schaltwerk schaltet ja auch einfach super-gut, da brauchts mit guten Zügen und nem kindgerechten Schalthebel auch nix anderes.
> 
> Bzgl der 'Dekadenz' bekenne ich mich selbst ja auch schuldig... ;-)
> http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1628808?in=set


Passt schon, weiß ja von wem es kommt. Ein wenig Dekadent kann es ja ruhig sein, hauptsache keine Pukydekadenz (wenn es die überhaupt gibt) Schöne Weihnachten allen Lesern
Sabine


----------



## Taurus1 (15. Dezember 2014)

Wow, echt toll geworden!


----------



## palsfjall (5. Januar 2015)

Hi, ich habe mal eine Frage zu den Kurbeln (bin erst jetzt darauf aufmerksam geworden). Die gibt es anscheinend noch relativ häufig zu moderaten Preisen, ich hatte die Kurbelarme aber immer für zu schmal zum Kürzen eingeschätzt (Ferndiagnose). Anscheinend ein Irrtum. Wieveil Fleisch ist denn links und rechts vom Pedalauge vorhanden?


----------



## Fisch123 (5. Januar 2015)

Kurbelbreite an der Stelle wo das Gewinde sitzt ist 26 mm. Gewinde ist 13 mm.
Also noch genügend Fleisch vorhanden.
Sabine


----------



## palsfjall (5. Januar 2015)

Ja das sollte reichen. Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (1. Februar 2015)

Heute mal das 1 Laufrad für vorn fertig bekommen.
Noch nie gemacht, war aber ganz easy, dank Tips von @Roelof .

Erdmann Nabe	30,00€
16 sapim race	12,00€
Alunippel			3,50€ waren aber 72 Stk.
Schürmann Felge 6,00€ für 2 Stk.
alles incl. Versand. Warten lohnt sich halt.
Fehlt mir jetzt nur noch eine adäquate gunstige Nabe für hi.





Gewicht für den Preis auch sensationell!


 

Hi. Rad wird wohl schwieriger.
Gruss Sabine


----------



## Floh (2. Februar 2015)

Ja einfacher als radial wird es wohl nicht. Aber auch 2-fach gekreuzt geht, wenn man stumpf methodisch arbeitet.
Stichwort "Wheelbuilding" von Sheldon Brown...


----------



## Fisch123 (2. Februar 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> Ja einfacher als radial wird es wohl nicht. Aber auch 2-fach gekreuzt geht, wenn man stumpf methodisch arbeitet.
> Stichwort "Wheelbuilding" von Sheldon Brown...


Schaun wir mal.
Hi. soll Zahnkranzseite 2-fach gekreuzt. andere Seite radial


----------



## Floh (2. Februar 2015)

Für nicht-Scheibenbremse dürfte das reichen.


----------



## Fisch123 (2. Februar 2015)

Passt scho,  hab ich mit Roelof schon abgekaspert.


----------



## Baumbaer (23. Februar 2015)

Hi,
sehr schönes Rad, so in etwa stelle ich mir das für meinen Kleinen auch vor. Wo hast du die Gabel herbekommen? Da bin ich nämlich etwas radlos wie man günstig an eine rankommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (23. Februar 2015)

Hast du denn schon andere Teile, oder suchst du noch?
Die Gabel habe ich durch Zufall hier im Bikemarkt gefunden.
Sabine


----------



## Baumbaer (23. Februar 2015)

Suche noch und wühle mich hier durch das Forum. Da bin ich auch über deinen Beitrag gestolpert. Bin auch noch am Rechnen bis wann es sich noch rechnet ;-)


----------



## Fisch123 (23. Februar 2015)

@Baumbaer, du hast ne Nachricht


----------



## syncrosser (12. Oktober 2015)

Ein schönes Laufrad seh ich da mit Felgen, die ich noch im Keller habe und bis Weihnachten an das Rad meiner Tochter sollen. 
Auch wenn es schon etwas her ist: Sabine, kannst Du Dich noch an die verbaute Speichenlänge erinnern? Und wo Du die Speichen gekauft hast? Gruß und Vielen Dank


----------



## Fisch123 (12. Oktober 2015)

Hi, was ist denn das für ein Laufrad?
Du musst wissen was du für Felgen und Naben hast. Die Speichen habe ich berechnet mit einem Programm, ich glaube DT Swiss und bestellt habe ich sie bei 
Gingko. Preis Leistung und Lieferung am besten.


----------



## [email protected] (12. Oktober 2015)

Schickes Rad. Gerade die kleinen Details zeugen doch von viel Hingabe.
Kinderräder zusammenbauen (oder für meine Frau) macht mir meist mehr Spaß als an meinem eigenen Rad zu schrauben. 
Die Bilder legen nahe, dass es dem Erbauer/der Erbauerin hier ähnlich ging.
Wurde der Sattel selbst bezogen?

Gruß,
[email protected]


----------



## Fisch123 (12. Oktober 2015)

So ist es @[email protected].
Sattel ist selber gemacht aus dem Original teil.  Da gibt es hier im Kids forum auch ein Faden , wie ich es gemacht habe.


----------



## syncrosser (30. Oktober 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Hi, was ist denn das für ein Laufrad?


Ich hatte gefragt, weil ich genau die gleichen Felgen Double Master by Schürmann habe. Nabe ist vorne Shimano 105. Ich habe versucht, den ERD zu ermitteln: 379. Daraus resultiert eine Speichenlänge von 173mm. Vielleicht kennst Du noch deine Speichenlänge? Wie hast Du das zugehörige Hinterrrad eingespeicht?


----------



## marcel_wob (31. Oktober 2015)

Weiß zufällig jemand welche Einbauhöhe die Gabel bei dem Poison haben sollte?


----------



## Fisch123 (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich meine 335 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (17. März 2016)

Bei Kania gab es letztens noch 20" Frog Gabeln, nur in rot für 49€. Durch Zufall gefunden und gleich mal eine geordert.
Neue Gabel wiegt 512gr. die alte mit SB Aufnahme hatte 650gr. Wieder mehr als 100gr. gespart und sieht auch noch schöner aus.


----------



## trifi70 (17. März 2016)

Hihi, witzig, auflaufende Bremse am Kinderrad. Die Frog Gabel gabs aber bei kaniabikes.com und nicht .eu, oder? Hr. Fischer hat ja mit Frog eher nichts am Hut...


----------



## Fisch123 (2. September 2016)

Das oben gezeigte 20" Poison meiner Kleinen wird gegen Ende dieser Saison frei, sie wechselt auf das 24er der Schwester.
Reifen sind neue Schwalbe Big Apple montiert. Ein aktuelles Bild folgt. Griffe werden noch getauscht.
Wer Interesse hat, möge sich melden.
Sabine


----------

